# triple seven powder



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

So last fall I started shooting Barnes spit fire TMZ 290gr, with pyrodex select. First 2 shots was easy to load with the third being a little hard. So I would clean after 3 shots. 

Well keep hearing how much cleaner triple seven is, found out today it's not. After one shot it took everything I had to load a second time. so had to clean after every shot. Not good if you need to reload while in the field. 

Anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

shoot the barnes TEZ 290 grain. loads like a dream, the mz is much tighter. I shoot 130 grains of triple 7 with that load, in pellets, one inch groups. never had an issue, always pretty dang easy to get that load down for a follow up shot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Worst powder i ever tried. Dirty, couldn't ever get decent accuracy out of it. Some guys next to me were trying to get it to shoot as well, about with the same experience. 

End of day testing, I went back to pyro for my final 2 groups... both were cloverleaf. Decided right then and there why bother messing with something that shoots so good. That was about a dozen deer ago... 90grns Pyro under a 240grn XTP will be my deer load till I die. 110 grns pyro under a 300grn XTP is my elk load.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm new to the game, but I had great luck with 2 60gr T7 pellets under a 250 SST. I made a great one shot kill on a buck last year and had very consistent results out to 200 yards. I have since left for greener pastures, but can't say anything bad about T7. I could get 5-6 shots without any difficulty shoving the bullet down. I shoot a TC Omega.------SS


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Think I'll try the pyrodex select next time I shoot, or I may try the Barnes Tez. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I would measure my bore before I start buying to many different bullets w/sabots. not all sabots are the same size thus why barnes came out with the tez easy blue sabot with their bullets. its much cheaper to just replace the sabots with the bullets of your choice.

there are a couple of sabot manufactures available harvester and mmp. go to their web sites to see what they have.
also google a couple of phases ie choosing the right sabot for muzzleloading
modern muzzleloading is a good site to visit


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sagebrush said:


> I would measure my bore before I start buying to many different bullets w/sabots. not all sabots are the same size thus why barnes came out with the tez easy blue sabot with their bullets. its much cheaper to just replace the sabots with the bullets of your choice.


Actually, to follow this point up there are .451" bullets and .429" bullets (45 vs 44 cal) and distinct sabots to be used with each type. It amazing how many times I've helped someone who is using a 45 cal bullet with a sabot designed for .44 cal and complaining they cant get it down the barrel :rotfl:

Crush-rib sabots are a bit more forgiving when trying to start a bullet, but they dont seal up as well. I use the Hornady Green .429 sabots, they are wonderful in my Rem700ML (it was stated years back remington designed that entire gun around that sabot, a 240grn XTP using 100grns of powder, dunno if that is actually true but the rifle shoots that combo fantastically).

-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i have always shot triple 7, and this year I am going to switch to something else. probably blackhorn 209.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I think T7 is a great powder. I've used it in my Optima for 2 years now with great results. I'm able to shoot about 4-5 shots before things start to feel a little tight. Like others have said, why change something that works so well? That's why I haven't switched to loose powder or BH 209. The Barnes 290 TEZ is the way to go as far as Barnes bullets are concerned. They load quite easily and are scary accurate. Also, the Harvester crush rib sabot is my #1 choice (when I shoot XTP or other handgun bullets). They load very easy and give me the best results out of MY particular gun. I'm wanting to take a black bear this spring with my muzzy, so it'll most likely be a 290 TEZ over 100 gr T7 or maybe a 300 gr XTP.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Really dont think it's the sabot. pyrodex I didnt have a problem til after the third shot.  Just need to figure out the right combo for my rifle. Again great comments and great suggestions, thanks. Going to try shooting again fri with pyrodex.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

when I use the barnes spit fire tmz 290 grn I change out the sabots, and have no problems when I use T7 powder. I guess sabots don't make a difference.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Actually, to follow this point up there are .451" bullets and .429" bullets (45 vs 44 cal) and distinct sabots to be used with each type. It amazing how many times I've helped someone who is using a 45 cal bullet with a sabot designed for .44 cal and complaining they cant get it down the barrel :rotfl:
> 
> Crush-rib sabots are a bit more forgiving when trying to start a bullet, but they dont seal up as well. I use the Hornady Green .429 sabots, they are wonderful in my Rem700ML (it was stated years back remington designed that entire gun around that sabot, a 240grn XTP using 100grns of powder, dunno if that is actually true but the rifle shoots that combo fantastically).
> 
> -DallanC


I am going to try this combo this year out of my Rem700. I have only tried a couple different combos out of it and haven't cared for either one. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

My best accuracy comes with 2 of the magnum T7 pellets and a very tight fitting sabot (Barnes TMZ with standard sabot, TC Omega). I'm around 3/4 to 1" at 100 yards with this combo. I swab the bore after every shot for consistency. I carry some different sabots with me that are a bit looser in case I need a quick follow-up shot but I know these aren't as accurate. Hopefully this year I can find a good combo with BH209 because no swabbing is required with that stuff. So far I haven't found a load I like but there's always a chance!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I love the BH209 if you want powder. For pellets though I use the 777 50 gr pellets. 2 and a powerbelt in a T/C. Last deer at a buck n a quarter with one shot. Gotten pretty good groups...

You doin a full blown clean that often? I got good groups out to 8 or so shots at the range before barrel got really tight.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't ever had issues with the 777 in either my Omega or Rem 700. I wipe the bore with a damp spit patch between shots, and they load great all day long. I have also tested to see what the accuracy was like if I didn't swab after a shot and it made minimal difference. If you miss with your first shot, hurry and load up for the second shot without swabbing, it won't make enough difference to make you miss. 

One thing you could try is go to a light load, like 70gr and see how little residue is on your patch. Slowly work up from there and you will see how your bore becomes increasingly dirty with the more powder you pour in. You might find good groups with 85-90 grins of powder. My Rem shoots great with 85gr and the dead deer can't deny that either.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Elkoholic8 said:


> I have also tested to see what the accuracy was like if I didn't swab after a shot and it made minimal difference. If you miss with your first shot, hurry and load up for the second shot without swabbing, it won't make enough difference to make you miss.


I tested this many times with my Rem700 and my pyrodex load just to "know" what would really happen. Cleaning every shot they would be cloverleafs.

Without cleaning 2nd shot would open by 2", 3rd shot within 2-3" and 4th is 5-6". Examining the spent sabots (the only true way to diagnose load problems) showed increasing friction and melting with each progressive shot. By the 4th and 5th shots I'd find torn petals which indicated tumbling or off axis flights.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I started using 777 loose powder a couple years ago and I have not had any problems but I also run a wet patch down every couple shots.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got back from shooting, went back to pyrodex select. Shot 4 times before I had to swab, sure I could've shot 5 or 6 before cleaning. For some reason the triple 7 don't work in my rifle. Have a full bottle of triple 7 for sale, if anyone is interested send me a pm.


----------

